# EDC Guy



## popcornpicker (Apr 8, 2009)

It seems in a lot of forums, people always talk about the items they have to have with them at all times.

I believe a cell phone, knife and flashlight should be a "survival kit", but a lot of people have way more or nothing.

What do you EDC?


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 8, 2009)

I have different levels of EDC, my most prepared level being when I'm at work. I then have in my pockets my wallet, 2 keyrings with small Swiss Army Knife, Arc AAA, and 2 Photon Freedoms (1 white, 1 yellow), a black permanent marker, a box cutter, and a bandanna. On my belt I have my cellphone, Leatherman Multi-Tool, Surefire L4, and Inova X5.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 9, 2009)

I edc what I need and what I might need.
Handphone, Leatherman Micra, Peak Pacific, D10 (rotates with other EDC lights), Lamy pen, mini card reader, 2gb thumb drive, compass and 10 packs of condoms for "emergencies". (ok, I'm kidding on the last item)


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 9, 2009)

ALWAYS:
Wallet
keys
2 flashlights - 1 keychain and 1 pocket.
2 knives - 1 keychain and 1 pocket.
watch
ink pen
Atwood nibble
cell phone/MP3 player

With MAN BAG:
work keys
work ID badge
kubaton pen
batteries
ink pens
Sharpie mini and standard
headphones
hand sanitizer
lighter
fingernail clippers
scizzors
tweezers
paracord
mini grappling hook
duct tape
fire steel
more flashlights
pepper flakes
toothbrush
toothpaste
mouth wash
floss
small bottle of OFF bug spray
diamond file
Wave multitool
cord locks
carabiners
headlamp
signal mirror
Ti spork
assorted OTC headache pills
emergency blanket
CPR mask
band-aids
triple antibiotic ointment
assorted sized zip ties
change
lip balm
Mini Pelican case
4 Gig memory card
assorted snacks
gum

That's all worth mentioning, I checked the bag. The bag is a CountyComm BOB in OD, it's great.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 9, 2009)

Sgt LED, I'm loss for words. What's your profession again?


----------



## popcornpicker (Apr 9, 2009)

Batman has a smaller EDC.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 9, 2009)

I am a pro wrestler of sorts.

I work in a hospital on the locked involuntary psych ward. One 8 hour shift and two 16 hour shifts in a row. Somebody misbehaves and it's my job to contain, control, and restrain them. Once I've done that then the needles come out and they usually get pretty mello in 15 minutes. I always try to talk them down first and 8 out of 10 times it does work.
Now what I can't do is talk them into taking their scheduled meds if they don't think they need it. Then it is ALWAYS a hold.

:thumbsup: No, I don't need all that gear but for some reason I pack it anyway.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 9, 2009)

Hope you don't power drive the patients 
And yes, you do need those gear.


----------



## GreyShark (Apr 9, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I am a pro wrestler of sorts.





I like the way you think! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spydermonkey (Apr 9, 2009)

This stuff is all held in a pair of 5.11 pants held up w/their Trainer belt

Wallet w/freshnel lens in it
cellphone
Kershaw Tactical Blur
Leatherman Kick w/pocket clip
Zebra 701 pen
OC spray
Ripp Restraint velcro handcuffs
Glock G27 in CTAC holster
extra G22 mag
KelTec P3at in pocket holster
Surefire E2DL or one of my SF lego lights
Fenix E01
Ultrafire A10 or a Romisen RC-H3

Keys w/
County Comm tweezers
1GB memory stick
tritium vial
P-38
cuff key
Alpha Innovations kubaton


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 9, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I am a pro wrestler of sorts.
> 
> I work in a hospital on the locked involuntary psych ward. One 8 hour shift and two 16 hour shifts in a row. Somebody misbehaves and it's my job to contain, control, and restrain them. Once I've done that then the needles come out and they usually get pretty mello in 15 minutes. I always try to talk them down first and 8 out of 10 times it does work.
> Now what I can't do is talk them into taking their scheduled meds if they don't think they need it. Then it is ALWAYS a hold.
> ...



When I read that I just can't help but think of this, duno why, but zangrif doing this pose is the first pop into my head, so fired up my emulator and took a screenshot.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 9, 2009)

Wallet, keys, internet/GPS-capable cell phone, Leatherman Wave, JetBeam Jet I Mk IBS; all of which is stored in various pants/jeans pockets, so I don't appear to be carrying anything.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good thread! I think it might need to be moved to the Personal Gadgetry & Non-flashlight Electronics "Other" forum or merged with the existing similar thread.

I never EDC knives or multi-tools, just the bare necessities along with one of my powerful LED thrower flashlights. My one very unusual EDC is my Wicked Lasers CORE, as I love having that kind of power in my pocket. I don't recall anyone else ever stating that they EDC a laser so that is why I think it is a very unusual EDC.


----------



## LightJaguar (Apr 9, 2009)

I EDC the following:
Knife (cheap Gerber)
1 18650 or a 2 RCR123 flashlight (my main battle flashlight)
1 Single AA flashlight, usually a modded River Rock that I did myself (this is my emergency flashlight)
1 AAA flashlight on my keychain (my poo poo has hit the fan flashlight and all the others have failed)
Pen and a cellphone.
I browsed around the EDC forums once and I knew right away that they were beyond me. I saw one thread were they were discussing the best pills for disinfecting water. I was like well I do live in the USA and not in the jungle in some third world country.


----------



## nighthawk (Apr 9, 2009)

my edc list:
blackberry device (8900 javelin)
nitecore ex10
wallet
lighter


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 9, 2009)

jzmtl said:


>


You guys are great!




Now if only he was wearing green scrubs........................ :thumbsup:


----------



## m16a (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a fairly conservative EDCer. My normal EDC is as follows:




Ra Clicky 140C
Nitecore D10
Arc-P AAA (keychain)
Leatherman Skeletool CX
BM Mini Griptilian
Mini swiss replica (keychain)
cell phone (Moto KRZR K1m)
Wall with emergency cash, at least 6 public trans tokens, ID
Zebra G-301 black, Industrial grade sharpie
Keychain with the previous noted items, plus keys and a picture of Boba Fett (don't ask, I don't know why either..  )
Water bottle (nalgene 1 quart)
iPod Nano 2nd Gen
It looks like more when listed, but distributed among 5 pockets, it is very little. For circumstances when I will be operating outside my base of operations (my house :nana: ) or away for longer periods, I add the following items to my EDC to constitute my EDC heavy:



Large Pill bottle with 4 Surefire CR123A primaries, three Energizer Lithium AA primaries, one Energizer Lithium AAA primary.
Homemade FAK (consists of two former mini FAK boxes, modified with extra bandages (various sizes including knuckle specific etc.), gauze, disinfectanct gel, bug bite relief, Zyrtec for allergic reactions, Ibuprofen, tweezers, alcohol pads to disinfect any items I use or my hands, and a quick and dirty pocket first aid guide)
A glasses case with some jewelers screwdrivers to fix my glasses should they break in the field, the clip, screws, and screwdriver to attach to my Clicky in case I need hands free, and just some minor extra space should it been needed.
"Surefire 3P" replica (Solarforce L2M body, 6P bezel, G2 tailcap, Malkoff M30, AWs RCR123A) in case I ever need real throw when I am out and about.
Its no Sgt. LED EDC, but it contains just about everything to get me through the day, or through an extended period of time.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Apr 9, 2009)

LightJaguar said:


> I browsed around the EDC forums once and I knew right away that they were beyond me. I saw one thread were they were discussing the best pills for disinfecting water. I was like well I do live in the USA and not in the jungle in some third world country.



You may have come across a discussion about items for a BOB (Bug out Bag) which is also known as a 72 hour kit.

I also EDC items that I need for my jobs and everyday.


----------



## TKC (Apr 9, 2009)

*I always have a light on me. I EDC a couple of knives, a light, and a watch. There items are ALWAYS with me. When I am leaving the house, I add my cell. phone & wallets. *


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 9, 2009)

For those interested in Bug-Out-Bags, here is some *really* good reading:
http://outdoors.free.fr/OM-PDF/Survival/Urban-Preparation-Kit-Part-I-On.pdf
http://outdoors.free.fr/OM-PDF/Survival/Urban-Preparation-Kit-Part-II.pdf

Instead of just lists, he actually describes how he has found certain items useful or important. A great help in making mine, as it let me understand what I might find useful and what might be less so, for my situation.

I keep it in a daypack in the car. I'm confident I can hike back to my house in an emergency from the furthest I get by car during the average day, about 50 miles.


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Youfoundnemo (Apr 9, 2009)

My edc system is quite simple:

Always:
Benchmade 672 (half serrated) 
Keys (small crkt knife, fauxton, CPF thing, fire steel)
edc light

Sometimes:
wallet
mp3 player


----------



## brighterisbetter (Apr 9, 2009)

ALWAYS:
Keys
Wallet
iPhone
Aeon (on keys)
Alias II knife

SOMETIMES:
KL4-E1B lego






Hey Sgt, mind if I ask what knife you keychain carry?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 9, 2009)

It is a little Orange Ladybug 3, plain edge VG-10 steel. 

It's never missed a beat.


----------



## carrot (Apr 9, 2009)

Besides keys, wallet, watch, sunglasses, my EDC generally looks something like this:





A typical pocket dump from a few months ago...


----------



## herrgurka (Apr 9, 2009)

I believe in austere EDC-ing. The less the better. Also, I'm quite particular about my belt, it stays clean unless I'm out biking or hiking (unfortunately that's not every day).

My EDC:

Wallet
Cell phone & bluetooth headset (Sony Ericsson, stereo)
Keys, attached to them: Leatherman Squirt, Photon Freedom Micro, Sandisk titanium 8GB USB memory
AAA-light attached to car keys (Ti Sapphire or AAA Killer)
Single cell CR123 light (LunaSol 20, Haiku, Ra clicky, Ra Twisty 85, SF E1B, SF KX2 on E1E body, NC E10 & several others)
Bic lighter (I don't smoke more than twice a year but you never know )

Actually, during the light Swedish summer months I sometimes leave the CR123 light at home, also depending on which jacket I'm wearing.

/paul


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 9, 2009)

Assuming only pocket-carry and no manbag (laptop case):

Ra Twisty TR-85
Space pen, beat to hell
iPod Touch
4gb flash drive, fastest I can find
Lighter (zippo or torch style depending on mood, pockets, and expectations; don't smoke either)
Jimi wallet with SD card holder, one MicroSD with adapter, one SD+USB (both Sandisk)
Strider/Buck Police knife, ATS-34 with ATC (non-G10) grips

Covers most of the situations I have.


----------



## herrgurka (Apr 9, 2009)

carrot said:


> Besides keys, wallet, watch, sunglasses, my EDC generally looks something like this:



Nice Sebenza, Carrot. Very good for slicing vegetables, I suppose . 

I have three (all with different wood inlays) but due to Swedish knife laws EDC-ing a knife is a big no-no, particularly if you work in an educational environment (as I do). So my Sebbies mostly dwell in a drawer, but I do use them when hiking.
/paul


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 9, 2009)

Everytime I took a pic of my EDC I ends up forgetting something, this is the latest, have a leatherman fuse and a sharpening stone in my bag. Keychain flashlight switches between lod and e01.


----------



## Benson (Apr 9, 2009)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I never EDC knives or multi-tools, just the bare necessities along with one of my powerful LED thrower flashlights. My one very unusual EDC is my Wicked Lasers CORE, as I love having that kind of power in my pocket. I don't recall anyone else ever stating that they EDC a laser so that is why I think it is a very unusual EDC.


Cool! I carry a 5mW greenie, but then I'm a grad student, and laser pointers are actually very useful in the classroom. (Before I started carrying a pointer, I've seen student/professor discussions of something on the board last over a minute before both parties were discussing the same equation. The ability to point at the exact term under question may only be needed a few times a semester, but it's invaluable then.)

My EDC, in order of availability:

UrbanTool basicHolster: (Yes, I have this on more regularly than my pants -- e.g., kicking around the house at night in pajamas.)
Nokia N810 internet tablet
Streamlight Microstream (1xAAA)
5mW green laser (a $20 DX one, cut-down for 1x10440)
32GB USB drive, with adaptors/cable for N810 and N800.
Streamlight Nano (on key-yoyo)
Keychain (clipped onto key-yoyo)
Home, office, and bike-lock keys
Lighthound fauxton


Pants:
3.6" blade liner-lock
2.5" blade lockback
Gerber Multi-Plier 600 (Pro Scout, IIRC)
4" Crescent wrench
Akoray K-105 (1x14500)
Akoray K-102 (1x10440)
Wallet
2 Bic disposable lighters (I'm not a smoker -- just a pyromaniac )
At least one (often up to 3) cheap mechanical pencil, 0.7mm lead. 
Spare 10440 and 14500

Belt:
Coleman MAX 3xAAA
Nokia 3555b phone
Stuff pouch -- digital-camera pouch full of rubberbands, wire, velcro wristbands, etc. (essential for, e.g.: improvise a headlamp from two wristbands and K-105, mount any flashlight on bike, attach bike to laptop-bag strap for half-carrying when rear tire dies...) When I do get a working digital camera again, I'm afraid I'll have to get a new pouch for it.

Jacket/Vest:
8" adjustable wrench
6" Vise-Grip Toolbox
6" slip-joint pliers
DMM
Butane torch
More spare batteries (except when they're in backpack/laptop-bag/man-bag)
Almost always, at least one flashlight -- commonly UltraFire C308 (1x18650), 2C Mag61 (2x25500 or 2x18650), or 4D MagP7 (4x NiMH D).
Some sort of fauxton, semipermanently attached to each jacket.

 Wow, that looks like a lot when you list it all. Now I don't feel so bad about my planned reduction this summer (when I'll ditch the vest without moving _everything_ from into pockets).


----------



## LightJaguar (Apr 11, 2009)

Benson said:


> Cool! I carry a 5mW greenie, but then I'm a grad student, and laser pointers are actually very useful in the classroom. (Before I started carrying a pointer, I've seen student/professor discussions of something on the board last over a minute before both parties were discussing the same equation. The ability to point at the exact term under question may only be needed a few times a semester, but it's invaluable then.)
> 
> My EDC, in order of availability:
> 
> ...




Indeed WOW 

This is what I was talking about when I said that some EDC guys are way beyond my league. 
This sort of of set up would put Inspector Gadget to shame. 
I wonder how all of this looks like when you are wearing it?
Maybe some of you more advaced EDC guys should take a picture of all that stuff while you are wearing it.


----------



## Benson (Apr 12, 2009)

LightJaguar said:


> Indeed WOW
> 
> This is what I was talking about when I said that some EDC guys are way beyond my league.
> This sort of of set up would put Inspector Gadget to shame.


Funny thing is, it's not really a "set up" at all. Mostly the way something gets in my EDC is simply by being useful -- if I use it around the house enough, I'll get tired of finding it when I need it, and I'll find a pocket for it to live in. No real planning, and as you can see I have way more lights, blades, and gripping/torquing devices than I actually need (I'm just not quite sure which ones to ditch). Once I start carrying something, I find myself using it elsewhere -- the butane torch is the only thing on my list that hasn't (yet) made itself useful in the field, but it's a fairly recent addition. 


> I wonder how all of this looks like when you are wearing it?


Well, the only things you'd even notice are the shoulder holster (which probably _does_ look weird, although I've been wearing it two or three months and had no comments about it), and the belt stuff. Everything in my pants and jacket pockets fit fully inside, with no substantial bulges. (Well, except on the occasions where I have a 4D Mag in my jacket pocket -- the top 60% or so is visible.)

As I implied, I don't have a working camera (hence the accumulation of random useful stuff in my digicam pouch), but maybe if I'm feeling ambitious I'll take a few shots with my phone and a mirror. There's really not much to see, though.


----------

